# Toast in motorhome



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Being fed up with the grill in the van taking about 20 mins to toast 4 slices of bread, I have invested the princely sum of £4.47 on a Tesco value range toaster :lol: 

Does everyone else find the grill in their van next to useless when it comes to making toast?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes.
It would be quicker to light BBQ and make toast.
So lady p informs me.
I invested in a gas blowtorch
Dave p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

As we are usually on EHU we have always carried a toaster together with Microwave, electric frying pan, steamer ect.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's only one way of making toast in a M/H.

Look <<HERE>>


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Whats the problem ????? :roll: 

Yep, cheap £5 electric toaster for when on hook up and the grill when not..
Our gas grill takes a while to get going but once the first 2 rounds are done the others follow a lot faster..

Just had a month away and toast every day.. Even last Sat morning in a gale at Dover after getting off the boat...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Being fed up with the grill in the van taking about 20 mins to toast 4 slices of bread, I have invested the princely sum of £4.47 on a Tesco value range toaster :lol:
> 
> Does everyone else find the grill in their van next to useless when it comes to making toast?


Snap, except we got 10% Tesco Staff Discount

We can even use it on the inverter, sometimes get toast on the move.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> There's only one way of making toast in a M/H.
> 
> Look <<HERE>>


Two ways Ken! :roll: 8O

We got one of those, and the first time Mrs Zeb used it she put the slice of bread directly on the mesh . . . not on top of the wire grille where it should have gone. 8O

Not known for her mechanical aptitude, but it was the fastest toast she has ever made!! 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:

But seriously, they work far better than you would think by looking at them don't they!

Dave


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

gaspode said:


> There's only one way of making toast in a M/H.
> 
> Look <<HERE>>


Absolutely Ken, couldn't agree more.

Makes the worlds best toast. Browns the outside and leaves the inside lovely an soft.

Any other toaster I've tried at home or in the MH doesn't come close.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never seen these Gelert toast thingies before - might get one for when we are off EHU.

Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I've never seen these Gelert toast thingies before - might get one for when we are off EHU.
> 
> Thanks


You won't regret it I can assure you.

We didn't believe that it would work until someone bought us one - they're absolute magic, buy two, you can do two slices at once then.

Argos used to do one but I don't think they list them now, loads of them around under different brand names dirt cheap. Don't be tempted to get one of the three or four slice variety that are shaped like a cone, they're useless.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gaspode, these are the best things since.......'sliced bread' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Far better than my electric toaster.


tony


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

We use an electric toaster, but if we forget to remove the smoke detector from the ceiling and lay it on the floor before starting the toaster then it goes off every time :evil: 

Are we the only ones with this problem? More often than not, we then forget to put it back on the ceiling after breakfast :roll: 

Kees


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

*Toaster*

Argos for the one as shown by Gaspode


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toast*

Hi

Quite agree about the grill giving poor performance for toast - especially if using large slices of bread such as Warburtons.....you end up with a brown middle and white edges.

I use a toaster - mine was free - given to me on site by a caravanner who was having a declutter. The toaster was still in it's box. Having an electric toaster has also cut my gas usage quite a lot.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We've been carrying an electric toaster (and a mini slow cooker), for some years now, as the Smev grill takes ages, but there's nothing to beat the little Gelert fold away job for great toast.

Disadvantages? Yes, a major one. It only toasts one slice at a time. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Toast*



Rapide561 said:


> Having an electric toaster has also cut my gas usage quite a lot.
> 
> Russell


That's amazing :lol: :lol: please explain the theory behind this astounding revelation :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev :black:

PS thanks Gaspode, I've been wondering if the mesh thing was any good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Toaster works fine in our old Kontiki. Only problem is since leaving France the bread and butter in the UK is a poor substitute! Only can get three slices on (just) but its just as fast as at home.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We have 2 of these as well Gaspode Saw my friend with them and one I got from e-bay the other from one of a camping shop only £4.99 .Great toast but don't take your eyes off it it toasts so quick.We first bought the round one that you can fit 4 slices on they are useless toast was brick hard and still not brown ..

Val


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

The gas grill in these cookers has been useless for years! Never found one any good to cook anything, I have made an aluminium stand to raise the pan nearer the grill. Most times we use an electric toaster.

Graham


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Decisions Decisions

That Ebay page shows what seem to be four of 'em all at different prices.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

The three flat mesh ones are the same toasters just variation of prices remember the postage as well.Don`t go for the round one.The flat ones are best.

Val


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

We use the Tesco one on EHU, and the gas grill when not. Absolutely no problems.

Gelert one sounds OK, but it's yet another bit of equipment to carry.

Andy

PS. Could you use the Gelert with Toastie Bags?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there an electric low wattage toaster around, I've not seen one below 800 watts, I'd like a 500 watt one.

Kev.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i ditched the 30mb regulator and replaced it with a bottle mounted 37mb regulator and we get fast toast it used to take 20 mins to grill toast now it only takes 5 and the oven works better to its my guess hat the cookers are not jetted correctly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have the Dometic Tower system, fridge, freezer and small oven on top.

The grill is the best we've ever had and copes with toast just fine, however we do carry an electric toaster when on hook up.

The best toast is done over a charcoal BBQ, in our case a Cobb. It gives it that old fashioned cindery taste just like you used to get when using a toasting fork in front of a coal fire.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Bessie's grill makes perfect toast and quickly too, which is more than can be said for our fancy pink Dualit electric toaster at home. That's hopeless.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

When we first went away in the van we found it hard to toast under the grill. The flame seemed so far away from the grill pan. 

I then found an old sponge cake tin, (also known as a sandwich tin) and turned it upside down and put the grill on top of it, much nearer to the flame now, resulting in a much faster grilling time. We have cooked fish and veggie burgers on it and all were fine. Cost nothing extra and uses a lot less gas. It's small and lives under the frying pan in the grill when travelling.

Low-tech solution for us.

Ca


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks gaspode and everyone, Just received our Gelert toasters today and have tried it out at home, made delicious toast in no time. Brilliant is the word to describe it! Bought 2 as suggested. The round pyramid one that we had before was pathetic.It made the bread rock hard and burnt the edges. 
Neil


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen these Gelert toast thingies before - might get one for when we are off EHU.
> ...


I still can't see how they work :!: I've learnt from this hread that the bread goes on top of the grill so I would have thought the heat from the plate below would be well dissipated long before it hit the bread :lol:

But you all say it works so one more thing for my MH then


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Losos said:


> I still can't see how they work :!: I've learnt from this hread that the bread goes on top of the grill so I would have thought the heat from the plate below would be well dissipated long before it hit the bread :lol:
> 
> But you all say it works so one more thing for my MH then


Believe us Losos, they definitely make great toast.
It is the heat radiated from the red hot metal gauze that toasts the bread, and as heat rises, it cannot dissipate other than upwards, towards the bread.

If you have the flame too high, the gauze base overheats and warps. A low to medium flame does the business. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Like geordie01 I have a 37mb bottle-mounted regulator and a Smev cooker and no problem toasting. So maybe regulator/jet setting is the problem for some of you.

My other problem with toast is to get a small enough butter knife to avoid weight gain - or larger running shoes!

Geoff


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

For those who like two slices at a time ___
http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=1230
BrianM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gaspode said:


> There's only one way of making toast in a M/H.
> 
> Look <<HERE>>


I bought a couple of these off of e-bay following this recommendation and have just been away for a couple of days and tried them out.

They are excellent and much better than the m/home grill which cooks toast to a texture of plywood :roll:

You have been thanked accordingly Mr gaspode


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just bought the last 2 off e-bay. We already have one of the pyramid things and they don't make great toast, so I'm depending on the recommendations here!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The campa-toaster is a very good piece of kit as good as the gelert model which is also marketed by DF(the Double Skillet people).
The best reccomendation was from a dear departed friend,who said the only toast as good as this was that which the NAAFI used to do!!


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

gaspode said:


> There's only one way of making toast in a M/H.
> 
> Look <<HERE>>


Yep thats what we use - best thing since sliced br.......... 'O' yeh!

Happy New Year everybody


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What do you do if you don't like toast?

Paul.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Like Tonka's, our grill takes a bit of time for the first round of toast but is fine once it gets going, the second round is done in no time. We also have a Tesco toaster for when on EHU (what would we all do without "Tesco Value" eh:?: :roll: 8O ). 

Used to use the Gelhert contraption in our old campervan which didn't have a grill and it was great, but for some reason it doesn't seem to like our present hob and doesn't work as well. If you are thinking of going down this route and see the stove top 4-slice toaster (you pile the slices in a pyramid shop) and think it will save time and gas, don't bother - the toast may be ready for supper the day after you have tried making it for breakfast :lol: 8O :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------

